# Need your opinion



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

What laser sight is the best, for my Beretta 9mm PX4 Storm full size, I am looking at the crimson model what your opinion?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, you're asking for opinions, so, save your money.......


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

berettabone what do you mean which would do a better job, I like saving money


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am saying, skip the laser toy, and spend on something more practical....unless your rich, of course........fun toy for the dog to chase, otherwise, useless in mho...


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

A laser sight is a tool and nothing more, if you are not well grounded in the basics of shooting it will not help you. It's only real use is when it is to dark to see the sights and by using it you risk showing your position. Spend the money on real practice time and get good at using your iron sight before adding a laser. If you are already a good shooter and not looking for a crutch, the crimson trace has as good a reputation as any I am aware of.


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

sgms I known you and berrettabone are correct, but when your wife want to buy one for you I can't said no! thanks for your input


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

HOPELESS said:


> but when your wife want to buy one for you I can't said no!


Sure you can say no. Tell her you would like to spend the extra money on spare magazines, ammo, another gun (maybe one even for her) or on a training course. But if you're set on a laser, CT's will be fine.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm pretty old fashioned (conservative) on most gun related subjects, but this is one subject which I differ on with the old gun hands who pooh-pooh the laser. I have Crimson Trace Laser grips on three compact self defense handguns, and a rail-mounted laser on my G20 (10mm Glock). I do not buy into all the mall ninja crap, nor do I believe any of the advertizing hype. But, I do see a practical use for lasers as dry-fire practice aids, and if they do light up in a self-defense scenario, so much the better, because I may not have my eyeglasses and cannot focus the front sight without them.

What I do not do with a laser is practice live-fire, other than to confirm that it is still zeroed. It isn't necessary, and I always want my default aiming method to be the one that does not rely on a battery operated device. If you always do this, the laser can not let you down in a pinch, because you pretend that it will not work when you need it, anyway. If it does work, fine - the dot will be on the spot you are aiming at, and you can use it or ignore it, as you please. 

In reality, it probably will work - mine have not required battery changes, yet, and the oldest one is at least two years old.


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

bisley thanks for your in put I do agree with your practice and I do need my glasses I just wanted to know am much as I could before my wife spent her money


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your opinions, change in plans talk her into a Uplola speed loader and some 9mm ammno


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

That's uplula and ammo............good choice......


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

HOPELESS said:


> Thanks for all your opinions, change in plans talk her into a Uplula speed loader and some 9mm ammno


:smt023


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds good, and if my wife wanted one I'd have been buying her one as well.


----------

